# Capturar los datos de gps con micro



## huenante (Nov 17, 2009)

Asi esta la cosa.
Tengo un msp430f169
un gps que me entrega tramas gga.

y necesito ayuda en la parte de programación para capturarlos datos de la trama y separarlos.

la trama trae mucha info, y o solo necesito la básica. altura, latitud...

la idea es hacer un código c que tome esta trama por un puerto serial y la desmenuce.

eso .

cualquier aporte se agradece de antemano.


----------



## tecnogirl (Nov 17, 2009)

Hola, una aclaracion, msp430f169 es un microcontrolador de Texas Instruments pero cúal es la referencia del GPS que te entrega las tramas GGA ?. Salu2


----------



## huenante (Nov 18, 2009)

No lo tengo en este momento, pero lo importante es la trama, para el microcontrolador, la marca del GPS es indiferente supongo(si me equivoco pido disculpas).

lo que importa es que es una trama GGA.
y necesito capturar lat long time y alt.

eso gracias


----------



## tecnogirl (Nov 20, 2009)

La dificultad aqui es conocer bien los comandos de ese micro. Podrias tener mas ayuda de los foristas si lo haces con estos micros: 8051 o PICs o hasta con la PC. Puedes cambiar de micro ?. Salu2.


----------

